# Nice Upgrade to the site Wednesday Afternoon



## TulsaJeff (Aug 9, 2010)

I just got word that we have an upgrade coming to the site Wednesday.

Automatic resizing of pictures
BB code parsing
Threads started by X user
You asked for these things and it is obvious that Huddler is listening. We are testing these features now in a sandbox edition of the forum and it should go live sometime tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 9, 2010)

if I figure out how to post pics on here you will see me more often!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2010)

On my number 2,000 post, I thank you very much!

Bearcarver


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2010)

Sounds like several nice improvements


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 9, 2010)

Man I can't wait to see what new changes are to come. Thanks Jeff


----------



## tom37 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome deal on the pic resize issue, its has always been fustrating to have to wait for a post to load due to super giant file size.


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 9, 2010)

Guilty. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Tom37 said:


> Awesome deal on the pic resize issue, its has always been fustrating to have to wait for a post to load due to super giant file size.


----------



## meateater (Aug 9, 2010)

Jeff as always your the man!


----------



## bbally (Aug 9, 2010)

You are making a great site better!


----------



## shamong9 (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks Jeff, your always on job.


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for listening.

BTW what is BB code parsing?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 10, 2010)

BB code is a code or form of markup language that vBulletin and some other bulletin boards use to format text, display images, etc. The parsing just means this piece of software (Huddler) will be able to look at the BB code and understand it so it can display it properly in HTML.

Here is a wiki that I found online that explains it a lot better if you are interested:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBCode


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks Jeff - Now if we could just get some points back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   just sayin


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for all your hard work Jeff!


----------



## shooter1 (Aug 10, 2010)

Excellent, I only just recently figured out how to post pictures on the new site and the auto re-sizing will save me a step. Thanks for listening.


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work Jeff

Points to you my friend


----------



## mudduck (Aug 10, 2010)

is ever one still using photobucket to post pics if not explain


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 10, 2010)

mudduck said:


> is ever one still using photobucket to post pics if not explain


I never used Photobucket---Never work right for me.

I used "TinyURL", until this platform changed. Since that I just use the "insert image" in this box.

Bear


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 10, 2010)

I use photobucket still. I like that I can have one page with all the links ready to cut and paste, and the automatic resizing when I upload the pics.


----------



## deannc (Aug 10, 2010)

Looking forward to the upgrades!  It'll be great not having to resize pictures, thanks to all involved!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Jeff,

When that "Threads started by X user" happens, can someone post where it is. I'm assuming it'll be in our profiles where it used to be, but I checked there. It just might not be there yet.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 11, 2010)

Not sure how it's gonna work here, but on other forums it will say "Thread Starter" underneath the username on each post they make in the thread.
 


Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Jeff,
> 
> When that "Threads started by X user" happens, can someone post where it is. I'm assuming it'll be in our profiles where it used to be, but I checked there. It just might not be there yet.
> 
> ...


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> [color= rgb(24,24,24)]Thanks Jeff,[/color]
> 
> When that "Threads started by X user" happens, can someone post where it is. I'm assuming it'll be in our profiles where it used to be, but I checked there. It just might not be there yet.
> 
> ...


Thats where you'll find it


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 11, 2010)

Another cool thing you'll now find is that in a thread next to a poster's name there is a blue arrow if you click on that it will show some options such as going to their profile, send them a PM, view posts, subscribe to that user, ignore that user


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 11, 2010)

In most vBulletin forums, you find threads created in the user stats on that user's profile page.   This is similar, because you'll find the threads created by a user on their profile page. 

That said, there are plugins for vBulletin that can give some or all users special little functions, and I'm assuming that's what you're referring to.  :) 
 


mythmaster said:


> Not sure how it's gonna work here, but on other forums it will say "Thread Starter" underneath the username on each post they make in the thread.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks Piney, Jeff, and all others involved in getting the "Posts started by" page!

I knew you'd come through!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Piney,

Did you have to tell everybody where the "ignore" button is?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now I'll be talking to myself !!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## eman (Aug 11, 2010)

I download straight to a folder in my puter and upload from there


----------



## pokey (Aug 12, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> I never used Photobucket---Never work right for me.
> 
> I used "TinyURL", until this platform changed. Since that I just use the "insert image" in this box.
> 
> Bear


Pardon a newbie question. I have yet to post a pic, and look forward to it. Some other forums in which I participate only allow pics to be posted as a link to another site where the pic is actually stored. That may save storage costs, but can cause a problem if at some later date the pic is no longer there for some reason. Am I correct to interpret what I'm reading here that this used to be, but is no longer, the case here at SMF? It sounds like we can post a pic just by uploading it. If so, that's a great feature.

I'd like to reiterate that as a newbie, both to the site and the world of smoking, I've found so much of value here that it's hard to find a reason to post! And if the site is keeping pics so that old posts retain their value, all the better. Great site and great participants!


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

OK, I see how it's working now here.  I like it but I still want to know *when* the thread was started not just when the last post was made.  Also, yeah, I'm sure that it's some little plugin that I'm talking about.  Below is an example:







Every time OP posts in a thread that he/she created it will say "Thread Starter" in the ID field.  This is useful when many people respond and the thread gets crazy-long so you can remember who asked the question or whatever in the first place.
 


Abigail4476 said:


> In most vBulletin forums, you find threads created in the user stats on that user's profile page.   This is similar, because you'll find the threads created by a user on their profile page.
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


----------



## mythmaster (Aug 12, 2010)

You are correct, sir (or madam)!  Plus, the new feature is that they will be automatically resized so people won't have to wait all day for the page to load when idiots like me upload 10MP photos.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Pokey said:


> ...Am I correct to interpret what I'm reading here that this used to be, but is no longer, the case here at SMF? It sounds like we can post a pic just by uploading it. If so, that's a great feature....


----------



## tjohnson (Aug 12, 2010)

Very Nice Improvements!

Todd


----------



## abigail4476 (Aug 12, 2010)

Ohhhhhh, I see what you're saying--I wasn't clear.  You're saying that throughout a thread, you can see on individual posts who started THAT thread.  That* is* cool!  I haven't seen that before, but it's a very cool feature.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


mythmaster said:


> OK, I see how it's working now here.  I like it but I still want to know *when* the thread was started not just when the last post was made.  Also, yeah, I'm sure that it's some little plugin that I'm talking about.  Below is an example:
> 
> Â
> 
> ...


----------



## deannc (Aug 12, 2010)

Pokey said:


> It sounds like we can post a pic just by uploading it. If so, that's a great feature.


Yepper, just upload it right from your hard drive or SD card, especially now with the auto resizing feature!  Can't get any easier than that to post up some Qview!


----------



## alelover (Aug 13, 2010)

That was the first video ever played on MTV. The Buggles not Jimmy Dorsey. Oh the memories.


----------



## eman (Aug 13, 2010)

Great job Jeff and crew!

 Now how about chat ?

 On the site or lnked to the site please.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 13, 2010)

We should have a link at the top navigation bar within a few days that link to the chat that we have now. I have some pretty trustworthy intel that the engineers are working on an integrated chat option for us. I for one am very interested to see what they come up with.
 


eman said:


> Great job Jeff and crew!
> 
> Now how about chat ?
> 
> On the site or lnked to the site please.


----------

